# Opinions about Richard Mille



## howard_1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Good day to you guys,
Lately I have been seeing quite a few Richard Mille watches, so I was wondering, what you guys think of them?
1) I think they obviously fit into the high-end group, am I right?
2) Do they make their own movements? Because I have been told that they don't, so I wanted to clarify on that.
3) How they are generally perceived in the "watch-enthusiast" world? I got a feeling that they are kind of "new-money" type of watch?

And finally what would you chose - Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore (one of the limited editions, like Grand Prix, for instance) vs. Richard Mille 010?

Thank you in advance,
PS: I AM NOT TROLLING!!! 
Regards,


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I've only seen one on a wrist and that was at a WIS event, not my cup. Make their own movement, doesn't matter
and I'd take one over a Royal Oak any day. For those who have bottomless pockets. They will hold your attention.


----------



## netforce (Aug 26, 2011)

Most RM's are quite expensive and they really make complicated watches. As a result, the dials are quite clutched.......To me, the RM's look a bit 'over the top' but that is my very personal opinion.....​


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

1 it depends on what you see as high-end if it is a complicated very well made watches the yes
but is you also want a watch/brand with a long nice history were it have put a big imprint in the watch world then it is more a no.

2 I have heard and read that they do make there own movement,but I'm not quit sure
(you hear so many good stories in this world)

3 I think they are seen as new money because they don't have the nice old story to put on the brand
but it is just my own personal opinion.

I don't like the RM design very much and I take a AP RO (not a offshore) any day if it was down to those two (AP and RM)
or but at the same money a L&S or JLC for sure they are the high-end kings in my book.

Buy what make you happy (a nice watch is supposed to do that)
every watch you looking at are at the high-end and is very nice made

Let us know what you land and remember picb-)


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Much of the history is made up by the boys in marketing, 'jawing' during design review meetings.


Stensbjerg said:


> 1 it depends on what you see as high-end if it is a complicated very well made watches the yes
> but is you also want a watch/brand with a long nice history were it have put a big imprint in the watch world then it is more a no.
> 
> 2 I have heard and read that they do make there own movement,but I'm not quit sure
> ...


----------



## Aliisloo (Feb 2, 2011)

From what I understand RM is more about innovation and technology than history and tradition. It takes a lot of audacity to let worlds top tennis player wear your watch while playing competitively. 

Their designs will not appeal to those who are more into classic watches. So yes, while I respect RM for what it is, I will pick AP, ALS, JLC over that for same money. 

Ali


----------



## Crmsnraider (Jun 23, 2010)

Ive seen a few and I want a RM 16 bad. Good taste imo if the funds are there.


----------



## Andrés (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the watches but not the price tag. Their movements are made by Audemars-Piguet/Renaud Papi. 

I have a soft spot for AP, so a ROO would be my choice.


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

I think the key is try them all on. I am never going to buy an RM if they continue to be released in the same shapes (I am not even keen on their round diver), I think they are watches not to everyones taste - comparable to brands like MB&F and Urwerk. In my opinion you cant go wrong with an AP, maybe worth considering a Vacheron Constantin Overseas if you like that shape too...Good luck!


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

For its category, Richard Mille puts out excellent work. It's not the first high-end watch you get, but its the one to get when you have lots of money, a decent collection, and an interest in haute horology. I'd say RM holds its own well compared to MB&F and Urwerk


----------



## tim_s (Oct 30, 2009)

completely agree - they are amazing watches and absolutely at the top of their game. a 21 gram in house tourbillion is an incredible feat of engineering, shame they didnt put it in a normal shape case!!


----------



## fz16 (Sep 8, 2010)

richard mille cant be compared to royal oak line ,it is in a world of its own,it is difficult to get most of the models.
the technology and design is better than all else and it all comes down to how much black or white money u got in ur swiss bank account.


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

I like them because there is alot to look at in the dials, dont know much else about them Ive seen a few up close and tried them on,,, nice but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## Norwich (Jun 14, 2011)

We have a boutique here in Dubai , but it is run by clueless monkeys.
I was looking to get the RM028 in black with red ,but it is limited to the Americas market ,so they tried to sell me a yellow version which was limited to 100 pieces (St barts yacht race or something) which is the same model just in Yellow.
The Black 028 was priced at $89k in a magazine i read and the Yellow one slightly less.
The boutique over in Dubai Mall told me prices had gone up and that I should dive in with both feet as they were an amazing investment etc etc and that the price for the yellow one was now $117k
I have just come back from Singapore where I went for the F1 and happened to visit their boutique in ION mall , the same yellow watch was $82k ,and they were most helpful in phoning around /e-mailing other boutiques in the states to try to locate the black 028 i first wanted.

There is a new RM032 coming out which in Platinum runs for $125k , and although $80 was a stretch I'm gonna try to work out a way of getting that one instead.

Do I think I would ever use it for diving ? well maybe i'd wear it whilst diving ,but I would certainly never use it as my main dive watch it looks too busy and could make one rather confused.
But I love the look and feel of them.

I LOVE the look of them and the light feel too , I'm probably one of the few peeps that prefers the round dive watch shape to their classic type.
Whilst in Singapore I was astounded to see at least 7-10 peeps walking around with them on , not just F1 peeps but two art gallery owners in a gallery I visited and a few people walking thru Boat quay area.

So what do I think of RM ...Well I love to look and feel of them and am impressed with the workings of them. BUT ...I do not like the way you can't find a honest answer from your local boutique and really feel that this devalues from the brand as it make the whole process of trying to buy a far from cheap watch ,a cheapened experience.

Just my two cents worth !

ps ..I'm not super rich with numbered bank accounts in switzerland , I just like watches and work really hard to try to afford them.


----------



## saintsman (Oct 3, 2008)

> ps ..I'm not super rich with numbered bank accounts in switzerland , I just like watches and work really hard to try to afford them.


If you can afford them, then you must work really hard!!!

However, I'm sure that you earn them, so I hope you enjoy them. Perhaps a photo or two?


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Aliisloo said:


> From what I understand RM is more about innovation and technology than history and tradition. It takes a lot of audacity to let worlds top tennis player wear your watch while playing competitively.
> 
> Their designs will not appeal to those who are more into classic watches. So yes, while I respect RM for what it is, I will pick AP, ALS, JLC over that for same money.
> 
> Ali


 i find them too Expensive and a bit too Busy (for my Taste).
but agree with Ali regarding the Quality & Technology in Making these FINE Time Machines..

and of course RM falls into the High-End Category.


----------



## HPoirot (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally, they're too expensive and their heritage and doesn't quite justify the price they're asking. 

I'm way to poor to be able to afford an RM, my AP was through major sacrifice and hard work, sweat and tears. 

Perhaps if they were a tad more affordable, they might get my attention. But now, as for as i'm concerned, they're in the 'won't even take a second glance' category.


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

Norwich said:


> We have a boutique here in Dubai , but it is run by clueless monkeys.
> I was looking to get the RM028 in black with red ,but it is limited to the Americas market ,so they tried to sell me a yellow version which was limited to 100 pieces (St barts yacht race or something) which is the same model just in Yellow.


Do not compromise, even if it's just for color. At that price range, if there is one little nagging thing about them that bothers you or you wish were different, just keep looking until you find the one that takes your breath away. Just my 2 cents, I'm sure you don't need selection advice from me 

Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## solowmodel (Jul 19, 2011)

Visited the RM boutique in Ginza (Tokyo) earlier today - was my first time seeing RM up close. The watches are very well made, and I was pretty surprised by how light the titanium models felt! The price point however is quite steep. As mentioned above, perhaps it'd be an interesting watch to consider after exploring some of the more complicated pieces of the established high-end brands (PP, VC, AP, JLC, ALS etc.)


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

anymore RM owners around here?


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

I think they're realy great! Very distinctive style, 3D dials, sturdy, no homages around as of now. They're complications are also innovative, not as the usual perp cal, minute repeater, splilt seconds chrono.

they make g force sensors, declutch rotors, and uses advanced materials.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

Saw some today here in toronto at Luis Black. Apparantly the only authorized dealer in canada. These watches are forever out of my realm. I think they are completly well made high tech pieces of modern art. I would purchase a AP and buy a Rolex and take a holiday with the change


----------



## Dancing Fire (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't understand the brand and never will...:-s


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

I said this before and I still think the same:
Richard Mille a company that doesn't have a single workshop, No Watchmakers, everything is outsourced to Horométrie, APRP and Vaulcher and Valgine. I guess they're biggest merit is that with all that, they still found the way to establish themselves as a High end brand. They found a "niche" and that is hard to keep up, so they are probably doing something right.;-)
The lack of history doesn't bothers me that much, but I wouldn't expend 50-100k on a brand that I don't feel sure that is gonna be around 20 years from now. :think:
Their looks are fine, I would say that they have that cool avant-grade look. Rafa seems to like them:-d


----------



## Crunchy (Feb 4, 2013)

heuerolexomega said:


> I said this before and I still think the same:
> Richard Mille a company that doesn't have a single workshop, No Watchmakers, everything is outsourced to Horométrie, APRP and Vaulcher and Valgine. I guess they're biggest merit is that with all that, they still found the way to establish themselves as a High end brand. They found a "niche" and that is hard to keep up, so they are probably doing something right.;-)
> The lack of history doesn't bothers me that much, but I wouldn't expend 50-100k on a brand that I don't feel sure that is gonna be around 20 years from now. :think:
> Their looks are fine, I would say that they have that cool avant-grade look. Rafa seems to like them:-d


Things changed now, yes they started with outsourcing everything, but with any successful brand they've started to bring a lot of manufacture in house, RM case making is now in house, and the new caliber 37 is designed in house. The new factory at Jura is also made to start making some parts such as base plates and bridges.

You have to note that AP owns shares in RM, and RM has a cross sharing structure with Valgine. Therefore renaud and papi is basically making movements for a subsidiary.

"The technicians working at the incredibly clean Horometrie factory occupy themselves with designing, purchasing, assembling, quality control and subsequent delivery of the final Swiss-made product."
Horometrie is a joint venture with RM and Valgine.

http://iwmagazine.com/2012/02/29/making-a-mille

There is also a new RM factory starting to produce some calibres in house.
http://www.watchpro.com/14786-richard-mille-opens-factory-to-up-own-manufacture/


----------



## heuerolexomega (May 12, 2012)

Crunchy said:


> Things changed now, yes they started with outsourcing everything, but with any successful brand they've started to bring a lot of manufacture in house, RM case making is now in house, and the new caliber 37 is designed in house. The new factory at Jura is also made to start making some parts such as base plates and bridges.
> 
> You have to note that AP owns shares in RM, and RM has a cross sharing structure with Valgine. Therefore renaud and papi is basically making movements for a subsidiary.
> 
> ...


Good for them, Just let's hope that they keep the good work. They are indeed cool watches:-!


----------

